#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Materials Science &Corrosion >  >  >  Saudi Aramco Inspection Procedure 00-SAIP-01 Dead-legs inspection and Flushing

## Syed Shiraz Ali

Please share Saudi Aramco Inspection Procedure 00-SAIP-01 "Dead-legs inspection and Flushing Requirements."



Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Syed Shiraz AliSee More: Saudi Aramco Inspection Procedure 00-SAIP-01 Dead-legs inspection and Flushing

----------

